# Changing Names?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Anyone changing their login name when re-registering? I've decided to go with my handle this go around....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Mark, I thought that might have been you when I first saw your name on the 'whos online' banner. I decideded to keep my same name, being an admin, I wanted to to use my actual name but since this is the name I use all the time at 7 or 8 other boards I decided to keep it. Theres a VB hack that allows you to change your username *without* having to reregister but I dont think the hack will work since we're running the newest verion of VB, if a new verson of that hack becomes available we might download it and then I might change my name.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

My real name is Steve, I was refering to my last name, as my last name is actually 'Mehs' (pronounced 'Mays') which is 'Shem' spelled backward


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ahh, it appear the hack I mentioned allows users to change their name, but admins can change anyones name w/o a hack.  So here I am


----------

